

Damm I’m a smoker again. But a productive one. - ollierattue
http://toomanytabs.com/blog/2921/damm-im-a-smoker-again-but-a-productive-one/

======
tatsuke95
He hit the nail on the head with breaks, but don't under estimate the power of
nicotine!

It's a great stimulant, like caffeine. Too bad the cheapest and most efficient
means of consuming it is by burning it (and 4000 other chemicals) and sucking
it into our lungs.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Apparently buying your own tobacco and rolling your own cigarettes - or
building your own into filters - is a lot healthier. Doesn't do much about the
smell, though.

